# Central Indiana (Hendricks County)



## sam chandler

What are you all finding? I've found about 20 greys total, but haven't seen any since. Is it too early?


----------



## Dirk Diggler

I live in Hendricks county - haven't found anything in Brownsburg yet


----------



## Chet huston

Live around Richmond .think it's just getting good here.found small grey and half free.no big yellows but the are around.I think , lol


----------



## Chet huston

T tom said:


> I'm with you chet, the best is yet to come in East Central Ind. Normally the farmers are nearly done planting and the trees have leaves by now. You can't rush mother nature


Rain is coming tomorrow and Friday ,next week should be good.I'm ready for big yellows.


----------



## Chet huston

sam chandler said:


> What are you all finding? I've found about 20 greys total, but haven't seen any since. Is it too early?


Still kind of early ,it's helping though this rain will help


----------

